# Out of COntrol Green thread algae



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a bad outbreak of green thread algae in my 75 gallon tank. I am trying to keep the CO2 up, but the tank has a sump and a Milwaukee regulator (which is not very reliable), so keeping CO2 up has been a challenge. I was away for a week over the holidays and my brother didn't keep the tank properly topped up, so the C)2 levels plummeted due to excess bubbling int he system. With that, plus no manual remove, there was crazy amounts when I got back!

I need some additional advice on what might work to help rid me of this pest. I am fertilizing with Seapora Plant Food Supplement and phosphate (which runs low in the tank resulting in greenspot and poor plant conditions). I am under fertilizing the tank, admittedly. 

The temp is around 78F, PH 7.4, TO tap water (moderately hard). 

The current stocking is only about 25 cardinal tetras, 2 small BN plecos, and about 15 crystal reds, and snails (ramshorn and MTS)

I am willing to add livestock which will eat the thread algae (it is that big a problem), even if it is only temporary. But I can't starve the cardinals to encourage another fish to eat the algae (as many species of live bearers will attack it is they are hungry enough).


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

i dont know if this is a possibility for you because i dont know your plant stock but, you could black out your tank for a few days


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

double dosing with excel helps kill hair algae but with the current co2 I am not sure what type of dosing would be safe. As stated, blacking out for a few days can help to, but you need to watch your co2 levels if you do this. Sumps or sponge filters make co2 tricky.

Another more extreme method is to remove the plants and put in a bucket of diluted bleach for a few min, 2 to 5 min depending on leaf size. It is hard on plants but in some extreme cases its the way to go. I hope your case isn't this extreme.

I assume you have a drop checker. If the algae is fairly mild, you might just lower the light time a little and make sure co2 levels are optimal.

Lots of methods you can use, it depends on how bad it is.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

remove the sensitive fish, take the water level down to half, spray it with hydrogen peroxide on visible plants, let that sit for 10 min or so,, then suck out another 20 percent. REfill the tank, 60 percent of the way then do double excel for a few days with lights out and a bubbler. You can have the fish in there with double excel with a bubbler. WHen its all clear, then get 25 amanos from shrimp fever at 150 a pop and some SAE for 3 bucks a pop at kims nature. Problem solved.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I considered blackout, but some of my plants may not surtvive the process. I have a few sensitive plants that are not doing great as it is (at some point I will switch to EI and try to add more light). At present, my light period of about 9 hours 2x T5HO). 

To many plants to bleach : ) Can't really remove the fishies either, I have nowhere else to keep them, and would have the hell of a time catching them all, plus the shrimp, without tearing down the tank. But again, I may consider it if all else fails. 

Maybe I will turn off the CO2 and try double-dosing excel for a while. I have some vals which will melt away (not sure I care mind, and I could move them if I wanted), but most other plants I hope will do OK. 

I have heard mixed things about amanos and green thread. Some say they won't eat it. I wish I could get a bunch at $1.50 but no way am I TTC'ing from west TO. My wife gets mad enough at the time I devote to my tanks without adding half a day of travelling. : p


Thanks for the advice. Any other thoughts?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I find just double dosing excel isn't too bad on vals, but triple dosing will do some damage. Just try to dose away from the vals. Might want to blackout just for a day or so maybe?


----------

